# Look what I made today!



## txsoapmom46 (Feb 15, 2009)

Last night I went to JoAnn Fabrics to get some material to make my daughter some Barbie dresses. And here is the dress that I made today.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 15, 2009)

Pretty, pretty!


----------



## topcat (Feb 15, 2009)

What a doll!!!

Tanya


----------



## digit (Feb 15, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> What a doll!!









 That is a beautiful dress!!

Digit


----------



## Deda (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice!  I love to play Barbies.


----------



## txsoapmom46 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, I didn't do quite as well on the second outfit. It was a bit more challenging. But my daughter loved it anyway.


----------



## charlott (Feb 17, 2009)

*wow!*

Beautyfull! you make me remind my childhood when I made little dresses for my barbies.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 17, 2009)

Those are fantastic and bring back some wonderful memories of being a kid myself....that is really finicky work to do something that small...


----------



## Rosey (Feb 23, 2009)

oh wow! I think you did awesome! Those are beautiful!


----------



## Greenman (Feb 23, 2009)

Very Nice!

My mother spent Hours making various Outfits for My sisters and then My nieces. Even when her arthritis was very bad she could usually force herself to work on barbi clothes.


~Roy


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

I think both outfits are great.


----------



## Hippydippymom (Apr 7, 2009)

how cute, my daughter who is almost 4 loves her barbies, i wish i could sew.


----------



## Woodi (Apr 11, 2009)

Those are lovely! Must be fun too, for you....a way to share in your daughter's Barbie world.


----------

